# Serious Fault?



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

I was reading through the guidelines of the UKC for APBT and I came across a section that said it is a serious fault for an APBT to have blue eyes but everyother color is acceptable? Why is that? It doesnt make sense to me, if someone could explain it would be much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmmm... Not sure but I am interested to know....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I've tried researching that myself, but it's kind of hard to find an answer as to why. Here's a link for something that sheds a little light:

http://www.wenwen.ws/pet/Dog/why-is-a-pit-bull-with-a-blue-eyes-is-a-serious-fault-ckx3046153.htm


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*thank you*

I understand that not everyone in the dog world recognizes the APBT a "breed" so their argument is that there are no standards (which i cant even make myself believe) but I appreciate everyones help and maybe I sparked a little bit of discussion if nothing else.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The link provided mostly had people answering who do not know about the breed or were referring to AmStaffs. The standard for an AmStaff though similar in some ways is not the same as the one for the APBT.

If you go onto www.apbtconformation.com and it has the standards for ADBA and UKC APBTs as well as AKC AmStaffs so you can compare

Sometimes blue eyes are associated more so with health issues and also are more sensitive. In certain cases they may also be genetically linked to other undesirable genetic disorders. Thus, IMO that is why the standard is written the way it is....

How old is your pup? I don't know if you realize but all APBT pups are born with blue eyes and *most *change as the pup starts to mature. Most eye colors are pretty much done changing by 4-6 months though some take longer.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont know for sure but I was told that back in the day, pit bulls ALWAYS had darker eyes. Blue eyes didnt even exist in the pit bull world. It was AFTER the introduction of other breeds (catahoula leapard dog, mastiff, etc.) that the blue eyes appeared. So I can see why it would be a fault... along with blue merles.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ok*

I am still somewhat new at all the specifics of the breed thats why I asked the questions that I have. lol. I did know that they are born with blue eyes but hers (my pup) havent faded to a darker color, although I do realize that they may still change. But you have raised another concern for me. What kind of health problems are you talking about? Thanks


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Are your pups eyes gray or blue there is a difference? 

Ice blue eyes are sometimes associated with blindness. Since they also seem to appear in dogs that lack proper pigment overall they may also be prone to deafness.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought it was due to having other genetic pigmentation issues and eye issues like blindness...but I could be wrong, it seems like alot of puppies have the blue eyes (not ice blue, but like a hazel blue or a gray blue), Sydney did, but they usually seem to turn a pretty amber color as they grow older...I could be 100% wrong here though...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Are your pups eyes gray or blue there is a difference?
> 
> Ice blue eyes are sometimes associated with blindness. Since they also seem to appear in dogs that lack proper pigment overall they may also be prone to deafness.


I am dumb I totally did not see this first but it's what I was trying to say....:goodpost:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sydney said:


> I am dumb I totally did not see this first but it's what I was trying to say....:goodpost:


lol. You're not dumb. She was probably posting at the same time. Anyway, I wonder if there is a lot of eye trouble with dogs like Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes? Seems like there should be if the theory about the color is accurate since a lot of them have ice blue eyes.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

In certain breeds it is desired or an acceptable trait. Genetics is a tricky subject. The genes associated with blue eyes in one breed may not necessarily be linked to the same genes as another in my opinion. I'm not sure.... I'm just going off of what I've read 

I'm too lazy to Google to try and find more info LOL. I hate computers.

Sydney we posted at almost the same time LOL so you probably were typing it as I hit send


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I always though blue eyes were associated with the merle thing that's way it wasn't acceptable? looks like I'm dumb too I'm glad nobody has ever asked me that question lol


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*eyes*

Well my pup has blue, If i had to decribe it in the choices I was given above I would say Ice blu but maybe very slightly darker. Definatley not a grey blue or hazel blue.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

K-O Player said:


> Well my pup has blue, If i had to decribe it in the choices I was given above I would say Ice blu but maybe very slightly darker. Definatley not a grey blue or hazel blue.


I believe this should be ok because you pup is still young. The Merle thing comes from what some debate to be the mixing in of other breeds nothing to do with blue eyes. Like patch stated the blue eyes are usually linked with genetic disorders, as is albino. As was said some breeds can have these color eyes and they don't have problems. It really all depends on breed. what causes problems for some doesn't for others. also I have noticed that with certain colors blue eyes will stay longer than with other colors. By the time your dog is a few month old the eye color should change.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

K-O Player said:


> Well my pup has blue, If i had to decribe it in the choices I was given above I would say Ice blu but maybe very slightly darker. Definatley not a grey blue or hazel blue.


you'll probably be OK...she's young they will probably change


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Sydney we posted at almost the same time LOL so you probably were typing it as I hit send


even worse I'm the looser in the game of internet forum posting


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sydney said:


> even worse I'm the looser in the game of internet forum posting


LO.. the force will come to you lol.. You will be an internet master soon lol..


----------

